# Mantids on the way!



## jmac27 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm very excited to announce that after a several year hiatus from raising mantids, I have an Oxythespis dumonti ooth, several L1 Cilnia humeralis nymphs, and several L4 P.agrionina nymphs due to arrive next tuesday. I can't wait! I've only ever raised local species before so you can imagine my excitement.


----------



## Asa (Jun 12, 2007)

Ha ha! My first time, about 9 years ago, probably drove my friends crazy, daydreaming about what they'd be like. I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## Ian (Jun 12, 2007)

It's so good waiting for an order of mantids to arrive, I still get excited even though I have been keeping them for about 3 years!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh man, I get way too nervous. Who knows what mail carriers do to things?


----------



## Kriss (Jun 12, 2007)

Its good looking forward to a new arrival, espeacially if its something new and different!

Almost as exciting as christmas, but not quite.


----------



## Asa (Jun 12, 2007)

> Its good looking forward to a new arrival, espeacially if its something new and different!Almost as exciting as christmas, but not quite.


When you get old and ancient like me it isn't.


----------



## Kriss (Jun 12, 2007)

Your as old as you feel Asa :wink:

Saying that I'm 24 so a few years to go yet.


----------



## Asa (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm 42 and feel 80.


----------

